# 1984 Woodmizer LT40 for sale....



## wdchuck

This is an ad in the WI auto/rv booklet from the gas station, I thought someone here may be interested.

1984 Woodmizer LT40.
Bandsaw mill, trailer package, blade sharpener, blade setter, winch, 12V drive, approx 300hrs., will teach to operate. 

$13,000.00

Columbia City, IN



PM me for phone #, due to AS edit policy, I won't include the sellers phone number here.


----------



## Husky137

Seems kinda pricy. For 4K more you could have a brandy new one.


----------



## olyman

my thoughts also-----


----------



## zopi

300 hrs..not alot of use...plus the grinder/setter..

nahh...too much $$$$

there was an '85 Lt40 up for grabs for around 5k awhile back..

13k getcha a spankin new lt28...'nuther grand for the sharpener...


----------



## big daddio

hey boys, as a wm owner you call that good resale value, have a good laugh on me..........you noticed just 300 hrs...........tired of it maybe


----------



## zopi

big daddio said:


> hey boys, as a wm owner you call that good resale value, have a good laugh on me..........you noticed just 300 hrs...........tired of it maybe



eh...the mill is too old to be upgraded much..and it is all manual..probably a nice mill..but jeez..not fer that much dough..

I would imagine that a new 28 is comparable..

doesn't say what power plant it has..


----------



## woodfarmer

so what would be a resonable price for one with a 20hp gas onan engine?


----------



## zopi

The Onans suck. end of story. 

If you can get a nice mill with an onan for a good price and low hours on the mill, run it 'til the onan makes you want to tear your hair out and call WM...they have kits to refit a variey of powerplants..including electric..

I hear alot of good things about the new injected kohlers...


----------



## Sawyer Rob

> The Onans suck. end of story.



Back in the "old" days Onans were all cast iron, ran at 1800 rpm's, and were long lasting GREAT motors... Then Onan wanted to increase there presence, so they lightened them up to fit more applications by casting them from aluminum. Then they sped them up to 3600 rpms, and yup they suck!

Now Onan is owned by Cummins, and parts prices are gold plated!!

The first OHV Kohlers had a lot of problems dropping valves! Some would do it with a few hours on them, and the next one would go hundreds of hrs... I saw one that blew with 6 hrs. on it... My guess is, that has been fixed by now, but beware of an first production model...

Rob


----------



## zopi

Oh yeah...Waukesha, Onan, B&S, Maytag, Cub/IHC, couple of others...god but those were good old motors...you could work them for years with nothing more than cleaning, oil and plugs...could make all the gaskets..I still have my gasket hammers...

there are some good engines out there...Kubota and yanmar make some decent stuff...

Honda is the largest small engine manufacturer in the world...their white tank engines are pretty good...

There is a guy who recently lost the engine off his early 90's LT-40...thousands of hours on the Kohler...

I wish I could afford one with the 42hp Cat...can't justify it though.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

> I wish I could afford one with the 42hp Cat...can't justify it though.



Too bad it's NOT a REAL Cat diesel! It's nothing more than a rebadged Perkins... (yes i know Cat owns pukins)

Rob


----------



## zopi

Sawyer Rob said:


> Too bad it's NOT a REAL Cat diesel! It's nothing more than a rebadged Perkins... (yes i know Cat owns pukins)
> 
> Rob



True...but then its still better than the alternative...


----------



## Backwood

zopi said:


> there was an '85 Lt40 up for grabs for around 5k awhile back..
> 
> ...



there was an 84 or 85 lt40 on the local CL a couple months ago for 4500. 

13000 for an 85 ? would he be asking the same thing if he had to pay for the add ??


----------



## EPA

Ck out Sawmill Exchange--- 3 LT40s 2003-2006 under 15,500
1990 for 8500
others/// EPA


----------



## Zodiac45

Sawyer Rob said:


> Back in the "old" days Onans were all cast iron, ran at 1800 rpm's, and were long lasting GREAT motors... Then Onan wanted to increase there presence, so they lightened them up to fit more applications by casting them from aluminum. Then they sped them up to 3600 rpms, and yup they suck!
> 
> Now Onan is owned by Cummins, and parts prices are gold plated!!
> 
> The first OHV Kohlers had a lot of problems dropping valves! Some would do it with a few hours on them, and the next one would go hundreds of hrs... I saw one that blew with 6 hrs. on it... My guess is, that has been fixed by now, but beware of an first production model...
> 
> Rob



Yep, I have a cast Onan running a Lincoln Ranger welder/generator. Think it's rated 18 or 20 hp? It's been a workhorse for the last 2600 hrs. Still going strong.


----------



## Jredsjeep

had an onan in a old ingersoll rand mower, its one of the reasons i sold the mower. i couldnet get parts for it and if i found them they were 3-5 times what other part prices were. never could get it to run right either.


----------

